# Historical Combat Music Videos, by LesOfPrimus....



## lesofprimus (Sep 6, 2009)

This thread is for linkbacks to all the Historical Aviation Music Videos Ive made since I started messing around with Windows Movie Maker.... Ive made 8 so far now and will use this thread to spread the wealth so to speak, as they are loaded up in the IL2 Gaming Section....

First one is the story of a decorated Russian Hero, who takes off on a scramble to stop Luftwaffe ground attack units from decimating a forward Soviet airbase... In the course of the mission, this no name Soviet pilot destroys 12 enemy aircraft, and then gives up in his own during a head on pass with a 37mm armed Hs 129B-2....

Music is Godless by UPO....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...lesofprimus-il2-video-clips-0dans-godless.wmv


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 6, 2009)

That was my first ever attempt, here's my second...

July 18th, 1944, IV./JG3, led by myself playing the part of Gruppen Kommanduer Wilhelm Moritz, takes off from Memmingen Airbase in true blooded Sturm fashion, goin after the unescorted B-17's of the 483rd BG of the 15th.... Their mission is to bomb my airfield which has approximatly 80 or so twin engined Me 110's and 210's... After the bombers run on Memmingen, an escort flight of P-38's comes in to the rescue....

This is a factual mission that cost the 8th AF a bunch of bombers.... I tore em up, raking up 9 kills... Here it is... 

Music is Duality by Slipknot....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...-lesofprimus-il2-video-clips-dans-duality.wmv


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 6, 2009)

For my 3rd video, I choose to get sincere about the realism of actual combat missions....

March 2nd, 1945.. Taking off from Sachau Airbase in Germany, the Ta 152H-1's of III./JG301, with me flying Willi Reschkes' Black 13, take off to escort my fellow brothers in their Fw 190A-8/9's of III. Gruppe towards Magdeburg...

In real life, the Bf 109G-10's of IV./JG301 mistakenly attacked the Ta 152H's, scattering them and thus, putting an end to the anticipated showdown between the Ta 152H-1's and the P-51D Mustangs of the 78th, 339th, 353rd and the 357th Fighter Groups...

This video shows what would have happened had the 109G-10's not attacked their own...

The After Action Report that I filed lists 7x P-51 victories and 3x B-17 victories.... The P-51D is no match for the Ta 152H in any flight envelope... I made kills in tight turns, flat out speed, and a couple of kills in a steep climb... I took a bunch of .50 calibre rounds from the bombers, but nothing serious other than a fuel leak...

I actually ran out of gas on my landing approach...

Music is Psychosocial by Slipknot.....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...primus-il2-video-clips-0dans-psychosocial.wmv


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 6, 2009)

My 4th video I decided I had become proficient enough to put together a VMF-214 Tribute to Lt. Bill Case, based on an actual combat mission he flew in which he bagged two Zeros....

Friday Morning 0930
October 15th, 1943
Munda Airfield
Central Solomon Islands

Major Greg Boyingtons division of 4 aircraft is scheduled for a sweep after a B-24 raid on Kangu Hill supply depot near Kahili Airbase...

It didnt go quite as planned...

They ended up over Kahili Airfield before the bombers got there and watched the Zeros taking off....

Circling while the bombers dropped their loads, Boyington, Tucker on his wing, and 1st Lt. Bill Case, Emrich on his wing, noticed a group of 12 Zekes climbing to engage the B-24's.... Enjoying a tremendous advantage, the 4 Blacksheep dropped down on the Zeros and tore them up...

Case and Emrich each got 2 a piece, with Tucker getting 1, and Boyington getting another as well as 3 probables... It was Bill Cases' first and only muti-kill day and his 6 and 7th victories out of 8 kills in 3 combat tours in the Pacific...

Music is Willie Nelson by Clutch...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...s-il2-video-clips-0dans-il2-willie-nelson.wmv


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 6, 2009)

For my 5th one, I decided to re-create the mission parameters of the airfield protection Staffel of JV44....

0910
April 17th, 1945
München-Riem Airfield
Germany, April 1945

Lt. Heinz "Wimmersal" Sachsenberg, Staffelkapitän of the Platzschutzstaffel of JV 44, climbs into his Red and White Striped Fw 190D-9, coded "Red 1", for another airfield protection mission... The Me 262's are ready to intercept a box of B-17's heading NE of the airfield, and its the job of the Sachsenberg Schwarm to guard them from prowling Allied Fighters...

Once they got to orbiting the airfield at 600 meters, the radio comes alive with reports that the British 2nd TAF has planes in the vicinity.... No sooner do the 262's start down the runway, when out of the clouds pour Spitfires and Tempests....

Game on......

This video represents a scenario that could have happened... I claim 3 Spitfires and 1 Tempest certainly destroyed... 

Music is Gimmie The Mic by Limp Bizkit....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...rimus-il2-video-clips-0dans-gimmie-da-mic.wmv


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 6, 2009)

Video number six I decided to do another Tribute, this time to my friend and fellow member Bill Marshall, whose father Bert Marshall led one of the most combat effective units in the 8th AF....

My most recent project was to create the most accurate video of an actual combat mission.... I chose for my topic Drgondogs father, Major Bert Marshall, who flew with the 355th FG, 354th FS.... This video depicts his Sept 11th, 1944 mission in which he scored 2 kills and a probable over Bf190G's from JG53....

Thanks to the tireless efforts of Drgondog, Grau Geist, Erich and myself, Im proud to present this video... It was a huge undertaking that took months of research and preperation.... Its a big one and its just short of 7 minutes, but it tells the entire mission.... Every fact was verified using pictures, combat reports and first hand knowledge...

Music is For Whom The Bell Tolls by Metallica....



Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 6, 2009)

The 7th video was a quick one, just somethin I threw together with a bunch of different gun camera shots....

Music is Unfortunatly by Prong...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...sofprimus-il2-video-clips-07-unfortunatly.wmv


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 6, 2009)

The 8th and most recent, infact I just finished it up today is a story centering around a group of Ju87G's attacking a Soviet waterfront assembly point led by Hans Rudel, with and without the air support they so desperatly needed, provided by none other than Gerhard Barkhorn himself....

Hope u enjoy, and as always, comments are encouraged..... 

Music is Renegades by Rage Against The Machine....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...-lesofprimus-il2-video-clips-08-renegades.wmv


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 6, 2009)

#6 KICKS A$$ Les. You guys put a boat load of time and work into these and it shows. WOW!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 7, 2009)

No problem man, thanks for watchin them....


----------



## PJay (Sep 7, 2009)

Good vids! The theme from '633 Squadron' would make a fine backing track 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFRDyHXCIdg_


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 7, 2009)

Only 2:43 in length, not long enough for my kind of vids.... And besides, its about the music I like and the planes I love, intermixed into sort of a hybrid basterdized version of reality...


----------



## Astaldo711 (Sep 14, 2009)

Terrific! Every time I watch one of these, I can't wait to get home and play! Very nicely done.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice Dan!! 8)


----------



## Chunk (Sep 15, 2009)

These are awesome, thanks!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 16, 2009)

No problem, glad theres people who appreciate the work that goes into these things.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comment.... Theres more coming with 2 in the works as I speak...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 21, 2009)

Video Number 9....

Video is all about George "Buzz" Beurling, whose Canadian ass was flyin Spifires over Malta with Squadron 249 on October 14th, 1942...

In this Historical Mission Portrayal, Beurling snared one Ju-88 and two Bf-109s... But he forgot about his own tail, while going after his next victim... His Spit got peppered with cannon shells, being wounded in the chest, leg and heel.... Semiconscious, he managed to bail out of his holed Spitfire MkVc before a hoard of 109's....

Enjoy...

Music is Escape by Mastodon....


Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2009)

That's amazing! How long does it take you to do that?

Around 2:50, did he really shoot the the pilot that had baled out????


----------



## Sparbolt (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome vids Les......................


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2010)

OK Guys... Ive gotten bored waiting around for the skin work to get done for the III.JG54 project, so........

For my 10th Video, this one got started off by 2 of my sons pals, while overhearing a discussion I was having with my son, who had no idea that the Japanese flew their planes into Allied Warships during the Pacific War...

"Whats a Kamikaze attack??" asked one of them....

So I decided to put one together, loosely based on historical research.... From takeoff to landing, the video follows one pilot's efforts to halt a large Japanese armada attacking his Task Force....

I love the spinning Betty clips, comments are always appreciated....

Music is Before I Forget by Slipnot...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...sofprimus-il2-video-clips-10-dans-forget-.wmv


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2010)

And the first person who catches the little "extra" shoutout I included gets to nominate the next video topic!!!


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 31, 2010)

USS ww2Aircraft.net


thats the little shout out.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 1, 2010)

And Beau wins the cookie....

But did u enjoy the video, thats the real question???


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 1, 2010)

WTF, are Beau and I the only ones that can see this???


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 1, 2010)

Just got home Dan. GREAT WORK MAN!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Aaron...

So think some on what u'd like to see Beau and lemme know man...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2010)

Alright fellas, its been awhile....

As per Beau's winning choice Erich Hartmann, I did a bunch of research to find a mission that would work...

On Feb 26th, 1944, Lt. Erich Hartmann of the 9th Staffel, III Gruppe of JG52, based in the Ukraine, takes off to counter Soviet air resistance....

Over the span of 3 sorties, he destroys 10 Soviet P-39 Aircobras, bringing him past the Double Century mark... 

This video highlights his mid-afternoon mission where he shoots down 5 of the P-39's....

Music is Hard to See by Five Finger Death Punch...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...ofprimus-il2-video-clips-11-dans-hard-see.wmv


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2010)

Cool video. I really like the music to it as well. Big FFDP fan. Can't wait to see them twice next month. Overall though great video, I love the combat sequences.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2010)

Thanks alot Chris.... 

Some of the guys are having download issues and are only getting a partial download....


----------



## lesofprimus (May 26, 2010)

The bonus question, who can tell me what small detail is completely and totally historically innacurate in the video???? 

First person to guess correctly gets to nominate the next clip...


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2010)

Partial download here as well. But I LOVE those B/W antique shots! Awesome.

I'll try a guess on the detail. Actually may be 2?

1) Geschwader badge on his wingman is on the right side of the fuselage. I think they were only on the left.

2) The rudder appears to a wooden rudder which would make it a 'K' model and I don't think he flew a Bf 109K. I'll go away now!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 26, 2010)

Sorry about the partial download guys, dont know why other than it could be the file size....

U are wrong about ur guess's Chris.... I'll give u this tho, it is concerning the 109's...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 26, 2010)

The file is small enough to upload to mediafire without an account.
After a month of no downloads the file will be deleted by mediafire but that should be long enough for anyone here who wants it to get it.

If you create a free mediafire account instead as long as you login once a month the account will remain open, otherwise the account and all of its files are deleted.

http://www.mediafire.com/


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 26, 2010)

Not suppose to have drop tanks.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 27, 2010)

Nice try Aaron, but nope...

There have been other guys who've been able to download the whole thing.... Try going to the main thread here:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/il...rimus-il2-video-clips-14956-4.html#post672746


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 27, 2010)

Les I've watched it 5 more times and with what little I do know I don't see any thing that seems out of place. For some reason though I do remember reading that some 109 types did not have the engine cannon but I just grabbing at straws. Again, STUPENDOUS work on the video, I will watch it more when I get time for I do like it. The music complements it well also. Course, I do like 5 Finger Death Punch.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 27, 2010)

Nope, not the 20mm engine block cannon Aaron, good guess tho...

Im real glad u liked it man, it was a tough vid to get right... How bout that Aircobra hitting the church??? I liked that one alot...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, that was pretty cool! I really liked the sequence with the Russian bailing out after being shot up at the beginning of the battle. It amazes me how real it actually looks. And you have done a fabulous job with the aircraft. These movies are great history lessons to. I appreciate the time and effort that you have put into each of the videos. Thank you.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 28, 2010)

And this is why I do em Aaron... Thanks for the compliments Brother, and ur welcome lol...


----------



## Matt308 (May 28, 2010)

Just watched the Pacific Kamakaze vid, Les. Fantastic editing. And loved the intro. The black and white scenes almost look real.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 28, 2010)

Appreciate the kind words Matt, wish I could do em quicker, cause it takes soooooo frickin long.... If u havent downloaded and watched all 11 of em, ur missin out...

All of u lol........


----------



## B-17engineer (May 28, 2010)

*Quickly begins downloading* 

Yah you guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 28, 2010)

I've had this thread bookmarked since it was started and have all of em.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 28, 2010)

LOL....

No ones yet guessed the Easter Egg.... Im kinda surprised cause the year and type of plane are a dead give away for this "shiny" thing...


----------



## B-17engineer (May 28, 2010)

Theres a triangle on the one in the simulation to the top right of the 1 that I don't see in the picture at the beginning of the video.....hmmmm


----------



## lesofprimus (May 28, 2010)

Nice try Harrison but its much more visible than that...


----------



## Matt308 (May 28, 2010)

I got the USS WW2Aircraft.net. Will have to make time to download the others. Even with my DSL, 50-60Mb takes 5min or so.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 29, 2010)

I'm a dumba$$!!!!!!!!! IT DOES NOT HAVE THE BLACK TULIP THAT COVERED THE NOSE!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 29, 2010)

lol...

Remember, something "shiny"...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 29, 2010)

OK,.....so I'm still a DUMBA$$.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 29, 2010)

Shiny...shiny.... Mirrors?


----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2010)

Hartmann wasn't bald, was he?


----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2010)

Just watched it again and the tailwheel isn't retracted during flight. Yes?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2010)

Nope..... Tailwheels arent shiny...


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

Canopy?   

No clue!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2010)

Hmmmmmm, tell me Harrison, whats wrong with the canopy???


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

Well, there is framing missing. I don't know how do describe, but on the right and left sides there is definitely framing missing.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2010)

Read up alittle more on the 109 canopys Harry and ur on the money....


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

Grrrr will do!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

*sigh* 

I am off to an airshow for the day...... will finish this later because I really want to see a George Preddy on D-Day video done


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2010)

Well, ur almost there man, tell me whats wrong with the canopy in specific and u win...

Everyone else shut up till he gets back and answers...


----------



## Marcel (May 30, 2010)

Did work this time Les, I could see the whiole movie this time.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

With a little help from Aaron this does seem right but who knows!  

I think it's missing the downward brace on the part of the canopy that opens up which is the brace that is immediately beside the pilots head.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2010)

Yes Harrison, u are correct, but the reasoning was what I was trying to get u to research...

The Erla canopy in the video was not actually installed in Hartmanns plane, and the regular framed canopy should be present...

Congrats on the stab in the dark H.... So whats the subject matter for the next to be???


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2010)

> Did work this time Les, I could see the whiole movie this time.


So what did u think Marcel, comments??


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

Hi Dan, 

Can the next video be the battle of Y-29 on Christmas day, 1944. Primarily George Preddy?

During the Battle of the Bulge in December 1944, elements of the group were moved to fighter strip Y-29, Asche, Belgium. On Christmas Eve, Preddy indulged in a game of craps and scooped the pot to win $1200, which he intended to invest in war bonds. *On Christmas Day, Preddy led 10 of his P-51s on a patrol. They were vectored to a formation of enemy planes, and in the ensuing fight, though the squadron became scattered, Preddy downed two more Bf-109s. He and his wingman, Lt. James Cartee, were then vectored to an unknown number of bandits near Liege. Preddy saw a FW-190 on the deck and went after him at treetop height. As they roared over American ack-ack batteries, Preddy was hit by friendly ground fire and killed, probably by the bullets from the quad 50s. *


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2010)

I think we can get something put together for that write up Harrison... Preddy is pretty popular in the skinning community...


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 30, 2010)

Way to go H.!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

Well you helped!! Thanks


----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2010)

Thaought it was the Erla hood and then the tailwheel jumped out at me!! [email protected]!!!

Way to go Harrison!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

Thanks... I had a profile open and the video paused on a sideview and was comparing....but I really had no clue about the names of the canopies etc.


----------



## Marcel (May 31, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> So what did u think Marcel, comments??



Hi Less, did not make up my mind at the time. But here my more elaborate review:
There are some incredibly clever timings in it, especially where the music swells and suddenly the Bf109 storms right at ya. Didn't like the close-ups of the broken a/c as Il 2 makes it look unrealistic (half a/c flying etc, which is of course the technical limitation of Il-2). On the other hand, the simulated gun-camera footage looked very good indeed. 
Over all: Music fits very well with the chosen scenes. You timing improved very much over all the video's that you made and is particular very good in this video. Some really beautiful shots, especially with the moutainous scenery. The only small critic I have is that maybe you should stay away from the limitations of Il-2, which is a/c wreckage and jumping pilots.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 31, 2010)

Appreciate the honesty Marcel, glad u enjoyed it... I think ur right concerning IL2's limitations, but those certain scenes are vital to the story...

Make do with whatcha got??


----------



## Marcel (May 31, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Appreciate the honesty Marcel, glad u enjoyed it... I think ur right concerning IL2's limitations, but those certain scenes are vital to the story...
> 
> Make do with whatcha got??



Of course. It's time for a sequel to the simulation (SOW), if only that your clips become even better.
As you say, they're hard not to like, but what I really noticed in this vid were scenes like the one at around 2:37. The Bf109 comes right at you, totally in harmony with the music. The timing on that one must have been hell. And little details like the guns firing in harmony with the palm-muted guitars. Nothing beats metal and some blazing guns  Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Astaldo711 (Dec 22, 2010)

When oh when is the next video coming out! I just watched them again and they still wonderful but I need more! 
The music is great. Reminds me of my old head banging days!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 22, 2010)

Appreciate the comment....

Ive got one in the works, but having some life changing moments happening right now, so kinda on hiatus for a bit... After the New Year I should be able to finish up the George Preddy video that Ive been working on for awhile now....

Still need the German skins from GrauGeist for the JG54 Black Friday video, but that seems to have gone to pasture...


----------



## Wad_Cutter (Jul 9, 2011)

I would like to add my praise to these great music videos. They are outstanding, every last one of them. I have never seen any videos like these. A lot of time and care went into these. It tells! I hope there will be many, many more. I downloaded each of them, with the idea of looking forward to viewing them over and over. Thank you lessofprimus. Just plain outstanding work!!! waddy


----------

